# qui a installé ubuntu sur un powermac G4???



## lymicky (5 Février 2006)

Je n'arrive à rien de bon.J'aimerai connaitre quelqu'un qui l'a fait et pouvoir me mettre en relation avec lui. Je commence à me poser de sérieux problème sur ce système.
Merci


----------



## avosmac (6 Février 2006)

Ubuntu 5.10 s'installe normalement sans problème sur un PowerMac G4 comme il tourne normalement sur un eMac, Mac mini, iMac "boule", etc. Les problèmes surviennent parfois avec un G5. 

Comment avez-vous procédé ?


----------



## lymicky (8 Février 2006)

Merci pour cette demande
Ubuntu "tourne"normalement.C'est à dire messagerie et internet.
Le problème c'est que je ne peux pas lire de CD musique car pas de son.J'ai trouvé sur un forum qu'il fallait regler alsamixer mais comment faire ?.

L'autre problème est qu'au démarrage dans le choix proposé si je demande OSX c'est la version OS 9 qui démarre mais pas OS X ( j'ai sur mon autre disque dur OS 9 0S X 4.4 et window XP.

Merci


----------



## Cinquante (8 Février 2006)

Je pense que tout trouvera plus d'information sur les forum de la communauté française, ou le wiki.
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewforum.php?id=20


----------



## papinico (20 Février 2006)

lymicky a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette demande
> Ubuntu "tourne"normalement.C'est à dire messagerie et internet.
> Le problème c'est que je ne peux pas lire de CD musique car pas de son.J'ai trouvé sur un forum qu'il fallait regler alsamixer mais comment faire ?.
> 
> ...


J'avais le meme probleme de son. j"ai installe Amarok et VLC via le Synaptic et maintenant que du 
bonheur.Essaies et tu verras le resultat. bonne soiree. papinico


----------

